
Show HN: HyREPL, Hylang nrepl server - Foxboron
https://github.com/Foxboron/HyREPL
======
sgrove
Wow, this is pretty awesome! I really like the idea of tooling moving out of
editors, into libraries that can then be easily integrate into automated tools
(reformatting, type checking, scope info, etc.), and of course rendered in
editor.

It also allows projects/languages like this to get a lot of benefit without
boiling the ocean. A bit similar to Clojure's hosted-language approach in that
regard.

------
rhizome31
Slightly off topic but I'm curious: anyone using Hy for actual projects? What
is it like compared to working with normal Python?

~~~
rhaps0dy
I used Hy in a Django project to define the URLs. I was using some functions
that added input checking, and I wanted to parse that and generate Javascript
functions that would check the input in the client. Hy takes less effort to
parse than Python (just call read).

I ended up never implementing it though.

------
rcarmo
This is soooooooo cool. I'm going to see whether this can be added to a long-
running Python daemon for runtime inspection...

~~~
farhaven
That shouldn't be a problem. Hy code can be imported to Python just like any
other Python module.

~~~
rcarmo
Yeah, I know: [http://github.com/rcarmo/sushy](http://github.com/rcarmo/sushy)
;)

